# Foot odor



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

I looked for some past threads and didn't find much good information. I also looked on the net and didn't find much there either. Prince has foot odor. Smells like human foot odor. Just a day after having a bath it comes back. Smells like a sweaty gym sock. If he puts his feet on the bed or sofa, the spot he touched will smell like a dirty sneaker. Any thoughts or suggestions on a cost effictive, safe product that will help this?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:


Sorry, I just thought it was funny how you described it.

Sin stinks too, like feet, Rogue's breath smells like he ate some poop, but I know he didn't.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe a fungal infection? Are all of his feet stinky? Sorry, only guessing. I've never seen this before.

Don


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If I had other dogs I would do a sniff comparison. If I did not I would take him to the vet for a sniff. It could be fungal, could be bacterial, could be the popcorn/cheeto feet smell of a normal dog. But you need to know what it is/what it is caused by before you can do anything about it.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

All my GSD's feet have always smelled like Fritos :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 16 smelly feet at my house from our 4 dogs, smells like dirty socks, I think most dogs feet do... : )


----------



## Lindastoof (Aug 23, 2010)

He might be sweating, actually. If I remember correctly, dogs sweat through their feet, so maybe he is hot. Maybe try cleaning his feet off, and cooling him down and see if the odor comes back?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

It is definitely not a frito smell, and yeah, all 4 of them stink. That's why I thought it was probably not an infection. We have only noticed it the past couple months and it is noticeable even if he is laying near you. The first time I accused my wife of having stinky feet until we found out it was him. 
He is an inside dog most of the time and is mostly on carpety zoysia grass when he is outside. He is pretty active though (less than 2 years old) I never thought about the sweating. I hope that is the problem. After all, it does highly resemble human foot odor. My Mom said to use a vinager and water solution on a wash cloth to wipe them down daily. I'll try that. If it doesn't work, I'll ask the vet.


----------



## Lindastoof (Aug 23, 2010)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> It is definitely not a frito smell, and yeah, all 4 of them stink. That's why I thought it was probably not an infection. We have only noticed it the past couple months and it is noticeable even if he is laying near you. The first time I accused my wife of having stinky feet until we found out it was him.
> He is an inside dog most of the time and is mostly on carpety zoysia grass when he is outside. He is pretty active though (less than 2 years old) I never thought about the sweating. I hope that is the problem. After all, it does highly resemble human foot odor. My Mom said to use a vinager and water solution on a wash cloth to wipe them down daily. I'll try that. If it doesn't work, I'll ask the vet.



The vinegar and water solution should work, you should try wiping the feet down with some non alcoholic baby wipes too. But, you should also look at the paw pads, and in between his feet to make sure there isn't anything like an infection, or anything stuck to them.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Lindastoof said:


> He might be sweating, actually. If I remember correctly, dogs sweat through their feet, so maybe he is hot. Maybe try cleaning his feet off, and cooling him down and see if the odor comes back?


i always thought they cooled by panting... but as i think about it, people actually lose a LOT of body heat through their feet, heads, hands because of all the capillaries... 
but apparently the spleen does some cooling also? 
Google Answers: How do dogs cool themselves?

as for the odor... you sure he's not stepping in any  or peein on his leg? i caught my pup peein on his front legs once... i let him stay outside and dry off LOL

then i found this:
Dog odor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i know its wiki but it made a good point, i know cats (even tigers) have scent glands in their paws cuz my cant won't stop scenting the whole dang house.... so it only makes sense that a dog would have the same type of thing... i know im gonna get flack for this, but i think dogs and cats are the same physically and sometimes mentally... but im not saying they are related DOH!


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> i always thought they cooled by panting... but as i think about it, people actually lose a LOT of body heat through their feet, heads, hands because of all the capillaries...
> but apparently the spleen does some cooling also?
> Google Answers: How do dogs cool themselves?
> 
> ...


No, he's doesn't pee on himself. He just did recently start hiking his leg though. He's a pretty clean oriented dog. He goes in one place and stays away from it othwerwise. The vinager seems to be helping, but leaves a smell of it's own. I will try the baby wipe thing too. Wer still have one in diapers, so they are not in short supply.


----------

